# Apex No. 5/Ben Pearson Pinto



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

post your question here, I guarantee you will get your answer  http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=14


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

can also research ben pearson bows here... http://www.archeryarchives.com/pearson1.html


----------

